# Where buy a rubik's cube revenge in Florida ?



## juleswillard (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,
I would like to know where to buy one of the rubik's cube revenge near of Miami or Ft Meyers.
I would like to buy him(it) in store and not to command(order) it by internet.

Thank you for answering me.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 28, 2011)

Just look at your local stores if you don't want to buy it online. However all the good cubes (generally) are online only.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 28, 2011)

If you want a rubik's brand go for a toyshop but you can get something like a QJ mini or a QJ for less online.


----------

